# Del Tapparo's New Enhanced RailBoss....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in December, I posted a thread about installing one of Del Tapparo’s RailBoss controllers in the Doodlebug. We’ve had great results with it’s “Station Stop” feature. It has added a whole new running experience to the second main line. The battery controlled RailBoss stops the Doodlebug consist twice on each trip around the inner main line of the PCSRR. Selectively placed magnets trigger the stopping sequence. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../1/view/topic/postid/73389/Default.aspx#73389New Doodlebug Consist

Wellllll…. Del has developed the Enhanced Railboss and I just happened to get a hold of one to run through it’s paces. It’s a real winner. Very easy to install, with easily readable instructions for programming and operation. 
It will do “Station Stops”, back and forth on a trolley line, a combination of both or just run normally. Whatever normal is….
















It operates on 8-30 volt batteries. I’m using Li-ion 14.8 4400 or 2200 mah batteries.
It has a constant current circuit for directional LED lighting, 
It also has provision for using regular grain of wheat 12 or 18 volt lights (also directional), 
It will work with the Sierra sound systems as it has an opto-isolated sound trigger circuit built in. You can also use reed switches for track magnet sound tripping.

It took about an hour to install the board and a Sierra Sound board. The board has a hole in each corner so it can be securely mounted using “stand-off” lengths of choice. I chose to use the Futaba ($44.95) AM TX/TR which operated the system flawlessly. I set up just as the instructions read. The programming options are many and all options that are programmed are set at one time. You can vary length of “Station Stop”, length of stop time at the end of a trolley run, program speed control, bell and whistle/horn operation, vary the number of times it will stop at a station and on and on and on. 

It’s a very versatile system with excellent range using the Futaba system. My layout is 80 feet long and I had no problem controlling the functions standing in the middle of it. After getting all the parameters set for the run, I started it up and it responded to the magnets the way it was programmed, for the timing set and continued to run that way even with the TX turned off. I generally do that to save the batteries in the TX.

I find it to be a real fun addition to the battery operated motive power portion of the PCSRR. No, it’s not DCC and it will only run one train at a time but with all the added features, it fits right nicely with the other systems I have. 

It was a bit of a new learning curve but with the experience I had with the previous RailBoss, it was very easy to install and program. 

Disclaimer… This is just a report from a guy working with a very nice product.


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

I have just bought one of these pieces of kit to try in my LGB pignose, so I am glad that you speak hihgly of it


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bram..... I think you'll love it. Once you get the module programmed to your liking, it will perform as advertised. It's a great item to have some fun with for "us" folks on battery power. 

Always turn the transmitter on before powering up the received. That way it links properly. 

Enjoy...


----------

